# CO2 diffuser options?



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I need some suggestions here.

I ran a CO2 reactor (AM1000) with an output from the XP3 for awhile.
I just upgraded my filter to FX5 and I don't really want to modify the output. As a result, I am not running any CO2 to the tank as of the moment.
I do have compressed CO2 cylinder with regulator and needle valve.
I also have this Hydor CO2 turbo diffuser (a small in-gravel pump with venturi that intakes CO2 and breaks them down to finer bubbles)

*What's the best (and temporary way) to supply enough CO2 to the 72G planted tank?

Does anyone have experience with CO2 diffuser ladders?
Are they any good for larger tanks?*

I think ultimately I will try to setup a sealable sump where I can run the return pump to the AM1000 CO2 reactor, but that's still someways to go.

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Hydor pump will be sufficent for now. If you want it to be more efficient, you can do needle wheel (drill holes in the impeller blades) or the mesh mod to get finer bubbles, but that's probably just as efficient as your AM1000. Forget the ladder CO2. You'll never get enough CO2 into the water at higher lighting levels. They're great for lower light smaller tanks, but not for high light 72 g tanks.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I think a ceramic diffuser might be a good bet.
something like this : 
9Spiro glass CO2 Diffuser - Aquarium Moss Fern Plant ph on eBay.ca (item 270721572616 end time 27-Mar-11 09:49:39 EDT)

Might just want to put a powerhead above it, like a nano to spead the co2 around, or even below the output of the filter outlet.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!
The only problem I had with the hydor turbo diffuser pump is that gravel can get into the impeller and wear it out quite quickly. For the ceramic diffusers, I tried them before but it's much smaller. They end up clogging with green algae :S

Definitely good ideas! I will try the turbo diffuser and crossing my fingers that the impeller will survive until the AM1000 kicks in.

What's your thoughts on running a CO2 reactor and a covered sump?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You will need to minimize splashing and seal the sump well (Tom Barr suggested duct tape). Even then you'll use more CO2 than without a sump, but the relative cost won't be that bad. It will give you many more options for filtration though, which is what I like. I plan to run a sump in my 125 in the future for that reason also, or forego Co2 altogether if it's too much of a hassle when the sump is in, as I've converted to a lower light setup.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Yah I was planning to laser cut some gasketing o-ring and a custom acrylic top to seal off the top using hinges.

Having a sump definitely helps with the clutter in the display tank, like heaters.
The only problem I have is that, I don't have a drilled tank. I plan to setup a CPR overflow. Hell would break loose after a blackout, I heard.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not as bad as that. I drilled my cube but did not sump it. Rather I direct plumbed in my 2078 and a Hydor ETH 300. I had planned to sump my 125 with a LifeReef overflow, but after speaking with several salties, decided against it. I'm going to wait until I can drill it. Having a HOB overflow is not a disaster waiting to happen, but it certainly is not foolproof like drilling can be. It also will be louder than a drilled tank, since you can utilize the Beananimal or Herbie mods to really silence the overflow (at least based on the examples I have seen).


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

If you need glass CO2 diffusers, I have those available. However, if you want more efficient, may I suggest an internal reactor? The next time you're over I can show you one. Basically, the bubbles of CO2 gets pumped into the chamber and the water from the pump continually passes water through the CO2 so you will never loose CO2 as it's always in the chamber and the only way it will be diminished is if it dissolves into the water.

Using an inline reactor would also work but I've never used one before to give an opinion.
________
DevilishDream


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

I hear ya 2wheelsx2. That's something I've been debating for a while too...
I am not planning to empty out the livestock to do the drilling. It's too much of a hassle.

The thing I am afraid with a HOB overflow is that assuming power goes out, the sump should be full of water. When power comes back, the return pump should try to pump everything back up. If the overflow vacuum pump can't empty out the air quick enough, I am worried that the return pump would burn out. Unless I get a float switch to turn off the pump, but that would be too much work. gah...

Hey Pat, thanks for your suggestion. I already have a few glass diffusers with ceramic disks. And I have an AM1000 in-line co2 reactor. The reactor gave much better results than the diffusers IMO, but it requires a pretty powerful water current (for AM1000, it's like 250-500GPH after all the elbows and head losses)


----------

